# AC Motor Questions



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Quantum said:


> I'm looking at converting a Mercedes CLS550 to EV. I've already decided it's going to be an AC system and that I'm going to use a two-speed auto that's specifically designed for EV. (holds its charge while stopped) Pack voltage will be something over 300V.
> 
> I'm having trouble though, finding an AC motor that's large enough for this car. The ICE is 402hp with 443lb-ft of torque. (this is overkill for me) Curb weight is 4,158 lbs.
> 
> ...


Welcome back,

I thought I'd show people how appreciative you were when members tried to help you before.



Quantum said:


> You little prick.
> 
> I'm outta here.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

major said:


> welcome back,
> 
> i thought i'd show people how appreciative you were when members tried to help you before.



lol........


----------



## Quantum (Jul 10, 2011)

You forgot to include your personal attacks.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 10, 2011)

Clearly nothing has changed. I'm not interested in the same shitstorm as before in response to my technical questions. 

Now I remember why that happened; you don't know any answers so you just peck peck peck. You know nothing. Life's too short.

Oh, and mean people suck.


----------



## DDDvvv (Apr 2, 2012)

I can add something about the electronic control modules, since im investigating them on my 540i. yes they are linked by a can bus. disabling a particular module "might" cause another module to act up. i think its vehicle / manufacturer specific. for instance, when i unplug the transmission control unit, the abs malfunction light turns on, and also the dynamic stability control starts flashing. i think it has something to do with the vehicle speed sensor in the transmission. but i was not planning to uproot any ecu in this car. just experimenting.

in any case, these control modules are tiny 1/2 lb boxes, not worth taking out.

i would probably get the bentley or other service manual for your car, and it will have thatinfo.

if you are hell bent on uprooting the ecu and tcu, then the easiest thing would be to unplug the harness cables connecting to them, and observing the effects.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I better quote your last 2 posts before you delete them. 



Quantum said:


> You forgot to include your personal attacks.





Quantum said:


> Clearly nothing has changed. I'm not interested in the same shitstorm as before in response to my technical questions.
> 
> Now I remember why that happened; you don't know any answers so you just peck peck peck. You know nothing. Life's too short.
> 
> Oh, and mean people suck.


I respond to written words which you post and attack the mistaken concepts and warped physics therein. There was nothing personal. I did complain about your manners. The fact is that I and other members here do know something and were attempting to help you


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Well said Major. Too many of us forget at times that forums do not convey very well our expression or tone and our typed words are easily mis-interpretted. Lets remember we're all equals and have knowledge to share and frankly nobody knows each other personally (save some exceptions) and so if you're taking things personally it's your own issue, we're only trying ot help each other and others by pioneering a better alternative to the downward spiral the world's following currently!

Easy up dude! (Quantum)


----------

